# pot to hash ratio / conversion?



## primageon (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this can vary widely from plant, and method of making hash.

but lets say i'm using the "ice-o-later" technique and i use a full plant (buds and leaf), what would the AVERAGE conversion be from that?

how many grams of pot = grams of hash ROUGHLY?


----------



## sensistar90 (Sep 20, 2007)

I know that for leaf that it will get about 10-15% hash so 10 grams would make 1-1.5 grams of hash. Hash is high grade so usually 30-40% THC. Leaf is usually 3-6%. Bud greatly varies from potent strains to low potency strains. usually I would say 10-20% THC so about half that of hash. You won't get all the THC extrated when you make hash so I would harvest the bud and make the leaf hash. Hope this helps.


----------



## primageon (Sep 21, 2007)

sensistar90 said:
			
		

> I know that for leaf that it will get about 10-15% hash so 10 grams would make 1-1.5 grams of hash. Hash is high grade so usually 30-40% THC. Leaf is usually 3-6%. Bud greatly varies from potent strains to low potency strains. usually I would say 10-20% THC so about half that of hash. You won't get all the THC extrated when you make hash so I would harvest the bud and make the leaf hash. Hope this helps.



so for every 10 grams of leaf (which contains 3-6% thc), it will produce 1-1.5 grams of hash?

so then would pot containing 20% thc produce (roughly) 10 grams > 3-3.5?

or did i read all that wrong


----------

